# Trusted Taping Tools



## CanadianMudMan (Jan 25, 2013)

Since day 1 I've done all my finishing work by hand, no machines. I started with a flat 4.5" x 12" Curry Trowel, Richards Stainless steel 4 and 6" Knife and have only used these to this day. 

I've tried other trowels but none compare to hand made Curry trowels. The 4 and 6 inch knifes are fairly strait forward and similar to others. I just recently ordered a Kraft 1 piece stainless steel 4" knife since I herd good things about it.

I was wondering what hand finishing tools you guys use?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Your a hand finisher???


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

CanadianMudMan said:


> Since day 1 I've done all my finishing work by hand, no machines. I started with a flat 4/12 x 12" Curry Trowel, Richards Stainless steel 4 and 6" Knife and have only used these to this day.
> 
> I've tried other trowels but none compare to hand made Curry trowels. The 4 and 6 inch knifes are fairly strait forward and similar to others. I just recently ordered a Kraft 1 piece stainless steel 4" knife since I herd good things about it.
> 
> I was wondering what hand finishing tools you guys use?


Curry hands down.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

:blink:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> :blink:


What:blink:.........


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Marshalltown and Pavan. Haven't bought a Curry mainly because I haven't gotten around to it:laughing:

Used one here and there....nice trowels.

My marshalltown 14" has been a good friend since 97. With the right consistency of mud and the right pressure the walls sing the praises of Jesus.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> Marshalltown and Pavan. Haven't bought a Curry mainly because I haven't gotten around to it:laughing:
> 
> Used one here and there....nice trowels.
> 
> My marshalltown 14" has been a good friend since 97. With the right consistency of mud and the right pressure the walls sing the praises of Jesus.


Jesus:blink:

Now theres a guy who loved sheep more than the Kiwi's:thumbup:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Jesus:blink:
> 
> Now theres a guy who loved sheep more than the Kiwi's:thumbup:


:lol:


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

My favourite is my 11x4.5 curry trowel, but I just picked up a Kraft elite 13x5 with a leather wrapped handle on clearance for less than half price and it is really nice.


----------



## CanadianMudMan (Jan 25, 2013)

SlimPickins said:


> Marshalltown and Pavan. Haven't bought a Curry mainly because I haven't gotten around to it:laughing:
> 
> Used one here and there....nice trowels.
> 
> My marshalltown 14" has been a good friend since 97. With the right consistency of mud and the right pressure the walls sing the praises of Jesus.


I find its a night and day difference between Marshalltown and Curry but I know lots of guys who use the marshalls as well. The drywall supplier near me just restocked on Curry's, they havent had any for almost a year! Thankfully...My old one got ran over by a truck months ago and I've still been using it til I just got my new one.

I was looking for an alternative trowel after mine got run over:furious: and seen that Kraft Tools offers a similar product to Currys. Has anyone tried Kraft's Elite Series 5 Star Plaster Trowels?
http://www.krafttool.com/catalog.aspx?cat=91&subcat=185
(Also comes with a plastic trowel cover!! Genius)


----------



## CanadianMudMan (Jan 25, 2013)

saskataper said:


> My favourite is my 11x4.5 curry trowel, but I just picked up a Kraft elite 13x5 with a leather wrapped handle on clearance for less than half price and it is really nice.


You beat me too it! Took too long to write the post lol.

Good to hear there nice! I've had my eye on the 11 1/2x4 3/4 Elite Series gldn SS Trwl with wood handle for awhile but I love my curry too much, almost makes working effortless.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

CanadianMudMan said:


> (Also comes with a plastic trowel cover!! Genius)


You know,,, reading this, all trowel manufacturers should provide a plastic cover:whistling2:

Reading from this site, sounds like most straight knife guys toss their knives after a few months. Well trowel guys seem to have a love affairs with their's. I have met tapers who have said "I have had so and so trowel for 25 years, and this one for 15 years " and so on. I have seen tapers go in a fit of rage if a nick is found on their trowel:furious:

They should be all sold with a plastic cover:yes:


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i'm a curry man. i like the richards stainless knives better than the kraft knives but i think the kraft knives are better quality steel. the richards pit if they are left in water but you could leave a kraft submersed for a month and it would come out fine.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

I've had two of the six" Kraft stainless knives and the corners bent to hell fast. Maybe I'm hard on them or something idk. I do like my Kraft 10" though but it's not stainless.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> You know,,, reading this, all trowel manufacturers should provide a plastic cover:whistling2:
> 
> Reading from this site, sounds like most straight knife guys toss their knives after a few months. Well trowel guys seem to have a love affairs with their's. I have met tapers who have said "I have had so and so trowel for 25 years, and this one for 15 years " and so on. I have seen tapers go in a fit of rage if a nick is found on their trowel:furious:
> 
> They should be all sold with a plastic cover:yes:


But then they would have to be cleaned..........To fit the plastic cover..............Could drywallers handle that contract???:whistling2:


----------



## MarshalltownCoMkt (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm not feeling the Marshalltown DuraFlex love in this thread.  The first one to post me a reply gets the DuraFlex of their choice, as long as you give it a fair and honest review. :thumbup: Both trowels have very flexible blades, one flat and one broken in. Both will hold their shape over the life of the trowel and "do the work for you", as noted in a couple of replies. 

Thanks guys! 

3-2-1 Go!

Jim


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Gday Jim
I have never tried your trowels, but I am sure keen to give them a go. While we are on the subject I have seen a few negative comments about your 2.0 stilts, personally I have been using them for a couple of years now with great reliability:thumbsup:.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

What's to say other than they're great. I have 2 rubber handled Marshalltowns that I've had for a couple years now. Hope to get 12 years or so out of them like my last Marshalltown trowel. It stays straight and flat, is balanced very nicely and the rubber handle is more ergonomically correct for me as far as shape and feel when my hands are wet.

Been mudding for 30 years and have went through 5 trowels. Keep up the great work Marshalltown !:thumbup:


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Geez. I always miss the good stuff. I just ordered new durasoft 10" and 12" stainless steel knives today. Been using them since around 2000. Actually went to every store in town looking for a set but I only could find the blue steel ones. I get around 2 years from them before they get retired.


----------



## br549 (Jun 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> They should be all sold with a plastic cover:yes:


^^^This. For $35-$40 a pop I agree! 

When I bought my Marshalltown flat golden ss trowels (which are great btw), the end of the first day I had them on the job I cleaned them... and was afraid to put them anywhere near any other tools  :lol:

One of these days I'll try the Festool kool-aid and I'll probably end up with a padded Systainer just for the trowels. :thumbup: (just had to give Slim that idea)


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

boco said:


> Geez. I always miss the good stuff. I just ordered new durasoft 10" and 12" stainless steel knives today. Been using them since around 2000. Actually went to every store in town looking for a set but I only could find the blue steel ones. I get around 2 years from them before they get retired.


 Give mintcraft a try boco..They make stainless also.
It's the only broad knife I'll use when it comes to a 10'' @ 12''

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=05Q-001U-00011


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

MarshalltownCoMkt said:


> I'm not feeling the Marshalltown DuraFlex love in this thread.  The first one to post me a reply gets the DuraFlex of their choice, as long as you give it a fair and honest review. :thumbup: Both trowels have very flexible blades, one flat and one broken in. Both will hold their shape over the life of the trowel and "do the work for you", as noted in a couple of replies.
> 
> Thanks guys!
> 
> ...


I'm marshalltown all the way too with the trowels









But, I would rather someone else who does not OWN one of your trowels, a chance to fall in love with one


----------



## harvv (Jul 21, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> You know,,, reading this, all trowel manufacturers should provide a plastic cover:whistling2:
> 
> Reading from this site, sounds like most straight knife guys toss their knives after a few months. Well trowel guys seem to have a love affairs with their's. I have met tapers who have said "I have had so and so trowel for 25 years, and this one for 15 years " and so on. I have seen tapers go in a fit of rage if a nick is found on their trowel:furious:
> 
> They should be all sold with a plastic cover:yes:



i still have the box my trowel came in, after i clean it off i just plop it right back in there


----------



## CanadianMudMan (Jan 25, 2013)

MarshalltownCoMkt said:


> I'm not feeling the Marshalltown DuraFlex love in this thread.  The first one to post me a reply gets the DuraFlex of their choice, as long as you give it a fair and honest review. :thumbup: Both trowels have very flexible blades, one flat and one broken in. Both will hold their shape over the life of the trowel and "do the work for you", as noted in a couple of replies.
> 
> Thanks guys!
> 
> ...


Hey Jim! 

I've never had the opportunity to use the Dura-Flex version of your trowel, nor even knew they existed(not carried by our local supplier). I think the MarshallTown's I've tried were the Perma Shape Flat trowel's. 

The Dura-Flex line sounds like it's more up my ally since they will be similar to what I'm used to...maybe even...better?!


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

moore said:


> Give mintcraft a try boco..They make stainless also.
> It's the only broad knife I'll use when it comes to a 10'' @ 12''
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=05Q-001U-00011


 There sweet. My old partner swears by them. i kinda had to order them today as i bent my 12" in half yesterday. My 10 has a bad corner on it. Been using a 14" for finish coat past 2 days. Makes for a tough day on the hands and wrists. i did purchase a kraft 10" and 12" on the way home tonight. They look decent but its blue steel. i will use them till i get my new ones then give it to my apprentice. Definately will try the mintcraft as soon as the summer season gets under way.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

I think having something to store knives or trowels would be a great idea. Maybe some type of toolbox with slots to keep them from moving or getting banged around . I would buy something like that fo sure. It would definately be better then what I am doing now. I place all small knives in pan inside grip bag. Then my 10, 12 and 14 go in the back of my truck underneath the seat.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Something along the line of what Cazna has?
http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/tool-storage-2317/


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

a simple and cheap product to protect the knife edges would be 1 1/2" foam tubes used for insulating water pipes.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

MarshalltownCoMkt said:


> I'm not feeling the Marshalltown DuraFlex love in this thread.  The first one to post me a reply gets the DuraFlex of their choice, as long as you give it a fair and honest review. :thumbup: Both trowels have very flexible blades, one flat and one broken in. Both will hold their shape over the life of the trowel and "do the work for you", as noted in a couple of replies.
> 
> Thanks guys!
> 
> ...


DuraFlex trowels from Marshalltown is the best...I use my 10'' all the time on my first coat on butts .


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> I'm marshalltown all the way too with the trowels
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 If i can find them this weekend ill buy one and a hawk. 

Finally have a little money to start building up my set of tapping tools.

What size sould i get first 2 buck,, think i can get a hawk @ trowel for under 100 bucks?? That's what i want to spend every pay check on small tools they add up fast that's what i did for my boarding tools back when i started out.
Worked good then and i needed those tools a little more ill be able to take care of these ones for a bit anyway.


----------



## br549 (Jun 2, 2012)

gordie said:


> If i can find them this weekend ill buy one and a hawk.
> 
> Finally have a little money to start building up my set of tapping tools.
> 
> ...


Here's what I just got to get started on H&T, they're workin out sweeet:thumbsup:

http://www.walltools.com/products/d...-flat-golden-stainless-w-durasoft-handle.html

http://www.walltools.com/products/d...-flat-golden-stainless-w-durasoft-handle.html

http://www.walltools.com/marshalltown-14-x-14-magnesium-hawk-durasoft-handle.html

If I could do it over again I may have gone with a 12" hawk, the 14" is just about overkill. When I really want to load it up the space is there with the 14 though...

I've also found that I knuckle the other side of an angle with the 4 1/2" trowel, while the 5" is perfect. I think Slim warned me about that :whistling2:


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

I need a new 10" and 12".... definitely want to go stainless too. Might look into the mintcraft knives moore, unless a vendor wants to make me an offer lol


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

br549 said:


> Here's what I just got to get started on H&T, they're workin out sweeet:thumbsup:
> 
> http://www.walltools.com/products/d...-flat-golden-stainless-w-durasoft-handle.html
> 
> ...




thanks man get money tomorrow that will be about perfect budget wise for a first buy:thumbup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

gordie said:


> If i can find them this weekend ill buy one and a hawk.
> 
> Finally have a little money to start building up my set of tapping tools.
> 
> ...


Just get a flat 10" MT trowel to start out with first. The 10" trowel is actually something like 4.5" x10" 3/4" or something like that. (Jim Bowie from MT can answer that, Awesome name:thumbup I would also go stainless steel. Rule of thumb is stiffer trowel you use for coating, well a more flexible one is used for skimming. Next payday, get a 10" curve trowel, some knock the curve trowel, but truth be told, it takes talent to get the flat trowel working, well any DIY can get the curve trowel operational. if your gunning to be a machine taper down the road, you should never need a trowel over 11".

If your get the MT hawk, pop the cap off the bottom of the handle. Gives you more options for trowel placement, like a mini baker for example. Go for a 14"x14" hawk.

If you have money left over, stop by a princess auto store, and pick up a 6" advance knife, you will love it


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

I just went ahead and finish coated 2 small jobs with my kraft 10" and 12". Picked them up yesterday. Didnt bother to sand or even remove the stickers. Freakin sweet little knives with no real need to break them in. Very impressed, very similar to the adavanced knives. I will definately use them for durabond and bead coats. then when i get my marshalltown SS 10 and 12 I will use them for ap mud only. Price $9.99 each


----------



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

gordie said:


> If i can find them this weekend ill buy one and a hawk.
> 
> Finally have a little money to start building up my set of tapping tools.
> 
> ...


U should be under 100$ unless they are magic or made of gold!


----------



## CanadianMudMan (Jan 25, 2013)

I learned on and have only used a 12 x 4.5 Flat Trowel for everything(Taping,Coating,Skimming), our supplier doesn't carry 10 or 11" Curry trowels. I imagine it would be alot easier on the wrist tho. Will give it a try sometime and let you guys know how it worked out for me.

Just recently I bought a flat 12 x 4 Curry to use for first coat since it is a lot stiffer. Sets tape in bevel and flattens butt joints nicely like 2Buck mentioned.

Just a young gun and only third year at er, still learning tricks to use less effort while still creating the highest quality product possible. 

Will post a introduction and link to my website for you guys later!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

jcampbell said:


> U should be under 100$ unless they are magic or made of gold!


Columbia Tools should come out with a line of tools called "Columbian Gold"







,, their sales would be smoking:whistling2:


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

MarshalltownCoMkt said:


> I'm not feeling the Marshalltown DuraFlex love in this thread.  The first one to post me a reply gets the DuraFlex of their choice, as long as you give it a fair and honest review. :thumbup: Both trowels have very flexible blades, one flat and one broken in. Both will hold their shape over the life of the trowel and "do the work for you", as noted in a couple of replies.
> 
> Thanks guys!
> 
> ...


You can win tools on here? Was this for real?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> I need a new 10" and 12".... definitely want to go stainless too. Might look into the mintcraft knives moore, unless a vendor wants to make me an offer lol


 You will like em!:yes:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> You can win tools on here? Was this for real?


There's all kinds of sample stuff to be had if you're a good participant in the forum...and you're quick!


----------



## MarshalltownCoMkt (Sep 24, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> I'm marshalltown all the way too with the trowels
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good point 2buck. It's hard to screen for this, but the rules were first one to respond. So, Australia it is! Thanks for the support!


----------



## MarshalltownCoMkt (Sep 24, 2012)

CanadianMudMan said:


> Hey Jim!
> 
> I've never had the opportunity to use the Dura-Flex version of your trowel, nor even knew they existed(not carried by our local supplier). I think the MarshallTown's I've tried were the Perma Shape Flat trowel's.
> 
> The Dura-Flex line sounds like it's more up my ally since they will be similar to what I'm used to...maybe even...better?!


MudMan, sounds like you might need to pressure your dealer a little bit to expand his trowel offering . All joking aside, it's hard for dealers to stock everything, but most guys are willing to add additional items to their stock orders. The DuraFlex Trowels have a little more of a broken in shape to them and have more flexible steel than a PermaShape flat. The flat trowels are preferred by guys mudding an entire wall, plasters, and EIFS contractors. Again, it comes down to that word...and you guessed it...Preferrence!.


----------



## MarshalltownCoMkt (Sep 24, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Just get a flat 10" MT trowel to start out with first. The 10" trowel is actually something like 4.5" x10" 3/4" or something like that. (Jim Bowie from MT can answer that, Awesome name:thumbup I would also go stainless steel. Rule of thumb is stiffer trowel you use for coating, well a more flexible one is used for skimming. Next payday, get a 10" curve trowel, some knock the curve trowel, but truth be told, it takes talent to get the flat trowel working, well any DIY can get the curve trowel operational. if your gunning to be a machine taper down the road, you should never need a trowel over 11".
> 
> If your get the MT hawk, pop the cap off the bottom of the handle. Gives you more options for trowel placement, like a mini baker for example. Go for a 14"x14" hawk.
> 
> If you have money left over, stop by a princess auto store, and pick up a 6" advance knife, you will love it


Thanks for the props on the name 2Buck! It usually makes for a good ice breaker. 

One little note on the flat trowels. You will see that we advertise them as a "flat" trowel. They have the slightest broken in shape, mostly on the 4 corners. We have made and tested a few perfectly flat trowels and they simply don't work well. Imagine using a piece of glass to mud or skim with. For some reason a flat trowel wants to remove more material than it applies. At least that's what we found out.


----------



## MarshalltownCoMkt (Sep 24, 2012)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> You can win tools on here? Was this for real?


Yes sir. Every once in awhile a few of us manufacturers or dealers offer tools for review. It's fun, someone gets to win something, and we all end up learning a thing or two. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> Columbia Tools should come out with a line of tools called "Columbian Gold"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah and Advance Tools could come out with a line of tools called "ADVANCE TILL PAYDAY" That would apeal to a lot of drywallers.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

MarshalltownCoMkt said:


> Good point 2buck. It's hard to screen for this, but the rules were first one to respond. So, Australia it is! Thanks for the support!


And Jim, you got a good man in gazman for the product review. He will give er a fair go. :thumbsup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

MarshalltownCoMkt said:


> Good point 2buck. It's hard to screen for this, but the rules were first one to respond. So, Australia it is! Thanks for the support!



Thank you very much Jim and Marshaltown. I look forward to having a play with one of your finest. :thumbsup:


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i'll be really impressed if they can convert you to a stainless man Gaz.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

MarshalltownCoMkt said:


> Yes sir. Every once in awhile a few of us manufacturers or dealers offer tools for review. It's fun, someone gets to win something, and we all end up learning a thing or two. :thumbsup:


I dunno guys, perhaps you need to throw one of these new trowels into the United States test market as well :whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> Yeah and Advance Tools could come out with a line of tools called "ADVANCE TILL PAYDAY" That would apeal to a lot of drywallers.


So we get a advance (tools) on our pay, then get the Columbia(tools), then the MARSHALL(town) comes in and bust us all:whistling2:



MarshalltownCoMkt said:


> Yes sir. Every once in awhile a few of us manufacturers or dealers offer tools for review. It's fun, someone gets to win something, and we all end up learning a thing or two. :thumbsup:


If your going to send Gazman any "T" shirts with your trowel, don't bother, he don't like them. They enhance his weak girly arms too much.

You can send them to me instead:thumbup:

Congrats Gazzy:thumbsup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks 2Bucky. Be nice about the "T" shirts I just stood up for you.:yes:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

I got your back Gaz


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

S I L F


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bump..


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I took delivery of my new Mashalltown trowel today. Thankyou Marshalltown :thumbsup:. Stay tuned for a product review in the next few weeks.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Best darn trowels ever made ! :thumbup:


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i will be trying a marshalltown next. my curries always start out straight and then slowly start to curve very slightly. it doesn't affect the quality of my work but it still bothers me.


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

that looks like a giant trowel gaz. must be at least a sixteen. i have been using a darby and a sixteen incher a lot these days. cheap commercial framers/hangers/finishers leave big expensive fixes for me. i'm still doing deficiencies in a highrise.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

It is a 24" carp, some times you just need a big one.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

I think it's easy to resheet everything :whistling2:


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

re-frame not re-sheet is what really needs to happen when you need a trowel like that.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

keke said:


> I think it's easy to resheet everything :whistling2:





carpentaper said:


> re-frame not re-sheet is what really needs to happen when you need a trowel like that.


Back to Earth boys!!!! There's options then there's $$$$ Most people tend to steer toward the '' can you just patch It?'' :yes:


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i would not own a 4' darby if people were into going back to framing stage. i was just being a "know it all" and pointing out the problem is in the frame not the board when you need a fix like that.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

MarshalltownCoMkt said:


> I'm not feeling the Marshalltown DuraFlex love in this thread.  The first one to post me a reply gets the DuraFlex of their choice, as long as you give it a fair and honest review. :thumbup: Both trowels have very flexible blades, one flat and one broken in. Both will hold their shape over the life of the trowel and "do the work for you", as noted in a couple of replies.
> 
> Thanks guys!
> 
> ...



well Jim I tried a few of the trowels out there, the one I have now from M-town pretty much sits in my trunk, I cant get a good glide out of it or can I file on a good edge, how ever I appreciate the decency that you would stick your face in here and get some feed back from us, 

As most of the people on here know that I literally got ripped off from a certain tool company and the reply back to my complaint was nothing as in no reply, so I threw the whole mess away, not just a coupla bucks but enough for me to chew bullets for a few years, even as far as thought if I ever seen him giving a demo I would demo him, did get over it and can relax now...

thanks JIm :thumbsup:


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

gazman said:


> I took delivery of my new Mashalltown trowel today. Thankyou Marshalltown :thumbsup:. Stay tuned for a product review in the next few weeks.


I've got one the those, comes in damn handy sometimes.

Also have a normal sized one. Before buying a Marshalltown trowel I used the Tyzack brand.

I've got marshalltown stilts and angle heads too...

But for knives Marshalltown would be my last choice, the handles are way to bulky and long


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

As a few on may know Marshalltown sent me a trowel to try. I made the mistake of requesting a 24inch trowel, I just don't get much of a chance to use it. So I bought a 14inch Marshalltown to try. Bottom line. I love it, check out the review section. And if you have the same trowel I would be interested to see your thoughts.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

carpentaper said:


> i'll be really impressed if they can convert you to a stainless man Gaz.


I must say Carp, I am very impressed with he stainless. Never thought I would say that. :no:


----------

